# Last Bullet- A hiphop video about addressing suicide (filmed in abandoned Lincoln Way PA)



## FaridKhan (Aug 17, 2018)

* LAST BULLET*

Spit in the chopper style like rappers such as Tech N9ne, the new video last bullet by hiphop artist Politicize deals with suicide awareness and the affects of poverty. Filmed in the rustbelt of Pennsylvania comes a harrowing look at a town called Clairton, a once promising town 15 miles from Pittsburgh which flourished from the mining of a fuel called coke. It was also the same town the film Deer Hunter was supposed to be filmed in. While things looked great for the town and it’s people, pollution from smoke stacks was slowly but surely eating away at the residents health. Years later when industry left, Clairton stood silent, poor, and broke beyond repair with a cancer rate higher than the countries national average. Paradise was truly lost and gave way abandoned homes, neighborhoods, boarded up business, a higher crime rate, and wide spread substance abuse problems. One of the most well known abandoned neighborhoods is located on a street named Lincoln Way. Many of the homes are fire damaged from an unknown fire that happened years ago. No one knows why so many people just up and left there homes and belongings on Lincoln Way. Some speak of a beastly animal prowling the neighborhood forcing residents to flee in the middle of the night. Find out if the myth is true. Watch the new video by Politicize “Last bullet” now on youtube



_Link: https://youtu.be/s3Uc3qLlPCg_​


----------



## ScumRag (Aug 19, 2018)

FaridKhan said:


> * LAST BULLET*
> 
> Spit in the chopper style like rappers such as Tech N9ne, the new video last bullet by hiphop artist Politicize deals with suicide awareness and the affects of poverty. Filmed in the rustbelt of Pennsylvania comes a harrowing look at a town called Clairton, a once promising town 15 miles from Pittsburgh which flourished from the mining of a fuel called coke. It was also the same town the film Deer Hunter was supposed to be filmed in. While things looked great for the town and it’s people, pollution from smoke stacks was slowly but surely eating away at the residents health. Years later when industry left, Clairton stood silent, poor, and broke beyond repair with a cancer rate higher than the countries national average. Paradise was truly lost and gave way abandoned homes, neighborhoods, boarded up business, a higher crime rate, and wide spread substance abuse problems. One of the most well known abandoned neighborhoods is located on a street named Lincoln Way. Many of the homes are fire damaged from an unknown fire that happened years ago. No one knows why so many people just up and left there homes and belongings on Lincoln Way. Some speak of a beastly animal prowling the neighborhood forcing residents to flee in the middle of the night. Find out if the myth is true. Watch the new video by Politicize “Last bullet” now on youtube
> 
> ...





Sadly a lot of our "inner" states are facing decline...


----------



## FaridKhan (Aug 19, 2018)

It's true, east coast in general is kind of a terrible place.


----------

